# Gorilla Treestands Give Away



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I need a good hang-on....something with a footrest for long hunts....


----------



## Kai S (Mar 24, 2008)

Well - we'll see if this West Coaster can get lucky...


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I could use another treestand!


----------



## futuredxt (Mar 4, 2008)

count me in:tongue:


----------



## Grand River Zip (Jun 29, 2006)

*Where*

Do we just create an account?


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Grand River Zip said:


> Do we just create an account?


where it says sign up, just put your email in that box to the left....

oh wait, nevermind, that would decrease my chances of winning.....you have to go to Fox News for the REAL link :tongue:


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Think I'll win?


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

I sure could use a New Ladder Stand... Count me in...

LFM


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*I'll take anything for free...*

Count me in!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*sign up*

I'm signed up!


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Im in dude, dude?


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Count me in! I have about 5 King Kongs that I have been using regularly for about 3 years now. Great Stands and Roomy/Comfy! Keep up the Good Work Gorilla!!!! J.R.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Comfortable stands ...can never have to many!!!!


----------



## DJPLAP2232006 (Mar 13, 2008)

I am in!

Anyone win yet???


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I signed up. When moving back to AZ from KS I gave my 2 stands to a friend. Thinking I would not ever need a stand hunting in the Desert of AZ. Kinda hard to put a stand in cat claw or scrub oak. I have been scouting a couple new areas for this year, that a tree stand will work great in a natural funnel. I hope I win.


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Classic bait and switch... I don't want a blind. or is it a giveaway with blind winners.

"_You have been entered into our Pro 360 blind giveaway sweepstakes! We will be drawing names all week long, so check back regularly to find out if you’re a winner_."


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

I signed up and it said i was registered for a ground blind?

where are the winners posted?


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

count me in


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

I be in! Great Stands!


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm in ! I love my Silverbacks and could always use another stand.


----------



## Duckbill (Jun 22, 2004)

nrut said:


> I signed up and it said i was registered for a ground blind?
> 
> where are the winners posted?



What's up with that? I signed up, also, and it said I was registered to win a ground blind . I don't need a ground blind .


----------



## Duckbill (Jun 22, 2004)

Duckbill said:


> What's up with that? I signed up, also, and it said I was registered to win a ground blind . I don't need a ground blind .



I emailed Gorilla and they replied with an explanation. Apparently the "blind" was an error and we are in fact registered for a tree stand :thumbs_up .


----------



## thexman (Apr 15, 2007)

*stand*

cant go wrong with a gorilla nice price great product " to damm comfortable" ben known catch a few in my stands


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Where do they post the winners? It says check back to see who wins? But there is no link? Linky linky?


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

better late than never (so the wife says!)...Wouldn't mind a day hanging out with a Gorilla! Thanks for putting this out there for us, guys.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Sill trying to figure out where they post winners daily?


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Hornsgalore said:


> Sill trying to figure out where they post winners daily?


x2 - I think we've been had!


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Corona said:


> x2 - I think we've been had!


Big Billy Madison fan right here!
:thumbs_up


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*hmmmmm......*

:behindsof I get enough spam with out giving my email away. At least I make them hack for it.
koz


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

KOZMAN4907 said:


> :behindsof I get enough spam with out giving my email away. At least I make them hack for it.
> koz



LOL!! thats why I have a Spam email address, never give out the real one to those draws hahahaaha!!! I never win at those draws but for some reason I keep entering them :zip:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I signed up , can always use another great Gorilla stand :thumbs_up


----------



## Duckbill (Jun 22, 2004)

Hornsgalore said:


> Sill trying to figure out where they post winners daily?



They will email you if you are drawn.


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

I use them and I LIKE them!!!!! Im in!!!!


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Looks like none of us were Lucky to win a New Gorilla Stand... 

Don't see any information on any winners...

Must be Top Secret!

LFM


----------

